# RIP: HMS Royal Arthur



## Snips86x (Dec 17, 2014)

Not been here for a number of years but wanted to pop back for a visit to see how it'd changed in 3 years. To my dismay, the place is now a building site with not a single original building standing.

Quite gutted at this as the number of military sites in my area are shrinking and I'd never actually managed to fully explore this location.

My original report


----------



## HughieD (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow, that was one trashed/graffed place. Just as well we've got your excellent report to remember it by...


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 17, 2014)

They were getting it ready for demo when I was there in Jan, the secco said it would be down within a couple of weeks, glad I went when I did 
[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=28091[/ame]


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 17, 2014)

It did look bad didn't it! Nice set of pics but I wish I'd been able to visit before they ripped it down!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 17, 2014)

to be fair, there wasn't much left of it when it was standing, not exactly a major loss to the world. Some places get wrongly labelled as an eyesore, but this place really was one!


----------

